# Hmm



## Chris (Jun 2, 2004)

A bunch of posts started by other people are suddenly started by (and occasionally answered by) me instead.


----------



## Josh (Jun 3, 2004)

Link?


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2004)

Heh, here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=16

Is me, answering myself, telling myself to PM myself and that I'd hook myself up with a copy of a tune.


----------



## Josh (Jun 3, 2004)

Ahhh I think it's because you deleted your account, so all your old posts became 'unregistered', and we had some guest posts from before. Well I merged all the 'unregistered' posts with your new account, but didn't realize it was going to grab all the guest posts too. D'oh!


----------

